# Red Top Mountain State Park ??



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

Headed to Red Top Mtn State Park in Cartersville, GA in March. It will be three campers and two families in cottages/lodge; annual trip with our friends.

We picked it out based on their website and a little bit of feedback we gathered.

Anybody have any opinions to share ??

betcamps


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

betcamps, send Reverie a PM. I think he has been there several times. Redtop is one of his favorite.

Leon


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> betcamps, send Reverie a PM. I think he has been there several times. Redtop is one of his favorite.
> 
> Leon


 Thanks! I just sent an email.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

betcamps said:


> Headed to Red Top Mtn State Park in Cartersville, GA in March. It will be three campers and two families in cottages/lodge; annual trip with our friends.
> 
> We picked it out based on their website and a little bit of feedback we gathered.
> 
> ...


Hi, betcamps!
I'm not Reverie, but I've stayed there before. It's GORGEOUS!! Deer wander throughout the park, fishing is good, there's a marina, etc. The cottages were nice, with rear screened porches, etc. Only problem we had was that the a/c filter was like CLOGGED, it was so filthy, blowing dusty air, and I have asthma. Course, you probably will be more concerned about HEAT in March!! LOL. I didn't stay in the camping area, but it looked nice. I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay. There's nice hiking trails, if I recall correctly, and a marina. Sounds like a good trip. 
Take care!
Darlene


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Headed to Red Top Mtn State Park in Cartersville, GA in March. It will be three campers and two families in cottages/lodge; annual trip with our friends.
> 
> We picked it out based on their website and a little bit of feedback we gathered.
> 
> ...


Hi, betcamps!
I'm not Reverie, but I've stayed there before. It's GORGEOUS!! Deer wander throughout the park, fishing is good, there's a marina, etc. The cottages were nice, with rear screened porches, etc. Only problem we had was that the a/c filter was like CLOGGED, it was so filthy, blowing dusty air, and I have asthma. Course, you probably will be more concerned about HEAT in March!! LOL. I didn't stay in the camping area, but it looked nice. I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay. There's nice hiking trails, if I recall correctly, and a marina. Sounds like a good trip. 
Take care!
Darlene
[/quote]

Thanks for the input; we can't wait. We're traveling with a couple of die-hard campers and two couples that will be using the lodge ! Thanks again.
Brian


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Its been a couple of years, but it was very beautiful with lots of wildlife. We tent camped at the time, so I can't speak to the cottages, but the facilities were nice as well.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

brian, you should get lots of great info from reverie.
email us, you just may have a few outbacks join you.
when you do go, check in with the front desk.
ask for ranger janice (AKA THE SNAKE LADY.)
she is a personal friend. she does a snake show for the campground.
she gives lots of good info about all snakes.
i hate snakes , but its fun to watch her.

need any other info let me know

campingnut18


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

You'll love it! 
The vegetation is on it's way back to normal. We were there 2 weekends ago.
After cutting through the red tape they finally did thin the deer population last year.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

kjdj said:


> You'll love it!
> The vegetation is on it's way back to normal. We were there 2 weekends ago.
> After cutting through the red tape they finally did thin the deer population last year.


Yep, they sure did "thin the deer population" last year!! They closed the park for three days and brought hunters in!! Poor deer didn't stand a chance, as they'd walk right up to humans!!







They were overpopulated, though. In fact, they're overpopulated throughout the south, now. That's why they raised the limit on them for hunters.
Darlene


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> You'll love it!
> The vegetation is on it's way back to normal. We were there 2 weekends ago.
> After cutting through the red tape they finally did thin the deer population last year.


What was wrong with the vegetation ?


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Betcamps,

You might swing by McKinney Campground (COE) in the same area. Although Red Top Mtn is nice, we think the campsites at McKinney are superb! Our favorite is #118.


----------

